# crossbow arrow problem



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Me and a buddy bought some horton bolts from a dealer, they are lighting strike mx with a orange half moon knock. We both are having trouble with them flying straight out of our bows and the inserts pulling out. My buddies bow is very accurate with other horton arrows but not these. As for mine I rebuilt it last year and went to site it in the other day got one nice group and had two inserts pull out. Between us we have over a dozen brand new arrows that are causing problems. I hate keep buying more at $5.00 ea to have the same problems, or play a guessing game on whats going to work. Were thinking about trying Easton,or some other brand to see what happens.Have anybody else have problems like these,or any other ideas,any info will be appreciated. Thanks!!!
kruggy1


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

What model of horton do you have? Some of the older bows cannot shoot the moon knocks unless you get a trigger upgrade. When you say you rebuilt it, what did you do? 

And for the easton arrows I always shot the 2219 eastons out of mine this was about 8 years ago before I atarted with a compound. I will back with a crossbow this year, to many kids and kids stuff to practice enough with the hoyt.

Scott


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I had horton replace the limbs,trigger/catch mechanism,and had gander put a new string on it last year. My bow is a horton hunter supreme that I bought 10yrs ago.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I had the same bow and brother of mine still uses a hunter supreme. His shoots great after adding the split limbs and trigger. Are you useing field points or broadheads? Scope red dot or peep and pin? If your sights are not moving I can olny see it being arrow, fletching clearance? 

Just trade mw that horton for a hoyt and your problems will be over.  Serious if you decide you want a differant bow shoot me a pm.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Same problem here I bought 8 or 9 of the new lightning strike bolts 3 of them hit very consistantly 2 of them lost their inserts on the first shot and the other 4 hit very in-consistantly. My bow (Horton Yukon SL) has never had issues with accuracy. 
Muzzy 3 blades have never had problems either. These bolts are hitting all over th place whether im shooting muzzys or field points. Im using a Horton 3 dot Red dot. Bow got a new string in January (then re sighted in). Like I said 3 of them are ok. I marked them with a sharpie.

The rest are "consistantly inconsistant".


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Papascott, I put a horton multi-range scope on it to christmas ago,and i use both field points and muzzy 3blade 100gr. The crossbow is pretty much brand new since its been rebuilt.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I would try Easton bolts. I use Easton's with my PSE cross bow and a Barnett cross bow. I hold tight groups at 30 yards with both bows. I was shooting fixed blade broad heads but have switched to the Rage expandables that are more aerodynamic.

A guy from work had trouble with his Horton shooting straight. He found that if he marked the middle of his string and made sure it was pulled back to the center each time it would shoot good. Maybe when you pull the string back it is off center to the left or right this would cause the bolt to fly left or right.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

talk to the horton rep over at http://www.crossbownation.com/community/index.php


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I tightened all my bolts and ordered 6 new easton arrows. Will let ya know what happens. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Can you use it with a flat insert ? I have an old Horton Safari Express that use no nock just a flat insert. They don't come out.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

The inserts we are talking about are the threaded ones that hold your broadhead. The field points/broadhead inserts came out on most of these new horton arrows. (6 of 10 fell apart in my block target). The last 3 I have are grouping nicely. But, im done buying junk horton arrows.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bought some easton arrows today and so far my arrow trouble is over..knock on wood.. my groups have definetly improved.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Kruggy, glad to hear it. If you run into problems let me know.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I've never run into that problem with my old Horton bolts nor my newer Eastons.


----------



## Aquaholic (Aug 30, 2007)

My Horton Supermag is doing the same thing. I just got it back form Horton had them put on new limbs, cables string and trigger. Got it back and it's dead nuts at 20 yds. Anything further than 20 yrds ist off to the right by 3" for every 5 yards. Same thing happening as before I took it to them. Just spent $218 for nothing! I'm having the same problems with the bolts with the tips comming off.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Aquaholic said:


> My Horton Supermag is doing the same thing. I just got it back form Horton had them put on new limbs, cables string and trigger. Got it back and it's dead nuts at 20 yds. Anything further than 20 yrds ist off to the right by 3" for every 5 yards. Same thing happening as before I took it to them. Just spent $218 for nothing! I'm having the same problems with the bolts with the tips comming off.


Your arrows aren't leaving straight, Im a coupound shooter so I am kinda in the dark bout x-bows, but if it was a compound I would look at the rest not being in line with the string. On a compound bow this problem can be corrected with walkback tuning, however I am not sure if the same tuning technique can be applied to the x-bow or not


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Take the knocked arrows, half knock, moon knocks, whatever you call them and sell them or give them away. Get some flat knock old style arrows, or some of the 10 pt brand arrows and alot of the problems magically go away.


----------



## ohfisherman (Aug 16, 2007)

put a small mark on the string in the middle of the groove when it is not cocked. when you cock it check the position of the mark in relation to the groove. it hopefully is in the same spot....its just another starting point to look at.


----------



## BIGGUNS (May 17, 2008)

If You Have A Bow Pro Shop Build Them ,an Have Them Use Hot Melt Glue An Use The Flat Inserts In Both Ends .have Them Made 20 - 21 Inches ,an Then Heat Up The Inserts An Spin Them On A Peace Of Wood .so It Spreads The Glue Out Evenly On The Inside Of The Shaft . They Will Shoot Better Than Any Bolt You Have Ever Shot An They Will Cost About The Same As There Junk Ones . I Had A Doz. Made A Few Years Back An I Shoot A Ten Point Stealth An Scoped 6 Of Them Just To Prove The Differance . An This Was With 100 Grn Thunderheads . An I Tuned The Broadhead Blades To The Fletching. Try It Its Just Takes Time An The Same Amout Of Money , You'll See !!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well guys i have not had any insert come out but i am getting the same thing after 20 yds i get flyers its my dads bow we bought him about 5 yrs ago horton black hawk 200 pound pull it has always shot strait and tite groups clear out to 40 yrds . well my buddy just got home from his second tour of duty and he shoots a compound bow like myself but he has not shot that much for the past 3 years so asked if he could use my dads crossbow well it needed a few arrows so he gota half dozen and shot it called and told me it was a real piece of ---- and he could shout a sling shot better. so i went and got it and he is right i shoots like crap i even had a buddy shot it and i would stand behind him and watch the arrow the ones that hit the bullseye would be flying strait as hell the others that were flyers would look as though they were diving right at the end i have a email into horton so we will see please keep us all posted on this . also has anyone ever heared of a better triger for hortons it feels as though the trigger pull on this bow is atleast 10 pounds


----------



## BIGGUNS (May 17, 2008)

All Premade Arrows Have Epoxy Holding The Inserts In The Only Way To Get Good Arrows Is To Have Them Made With Hot Glue , Not Epoxy !! Try It You'll See !!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have never had any trouble with 2216 Horton bolts flying on me. I am at 2" or less out to 30 yards and a little bigger after that. That being said, I have had some inserts come loose. I am shooting a Horton TR175.

Lg_mouth


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well guys turned out that it was not the arrows for me they called me and told me to bring the bow up they would look at it for me . so I took it up at noon one day they called me back at around 1 the next day and said my bow was done i went up they had my bow and old arrows there and a target that was 20 yrds all touching i asked what they did and she started radaling off stuff new limbs riser cables string rail the hole mounting hardware and about three other things and the hole time i am thinking this is going to cost so much then she siad and the total is 19.79 i said thats it she told me that is how much the string is that i wanted replaced whatever i took it home tac driver ones agian they just sold me a bow agian one day turn around during bow season and to make it right for that prize go horton


----------

